# My first planted tank - pics updated



## Rajeev (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum but has been extremely helpful in terms of information and how to go about a planted tank.

My tank is a little over 2 months now.
45 l x 30 h x 28 w
Plants :
Anubias petite
Anubias barteri (i think)
Rotella ( just about 4 stems)
Cabomba Red
Cabomba Green
Dwarf Sag (few)
E tennelus
Hydrocotyle 

Fish
Glowlight tetras - 8
Neon Tetras - 7
Otto - 2
RCS - 6 (few babies delivered)
Assasin snails - 2
Not sure if i am overstocked ??

Substrate - Aquasoil

Hang on back filter

PL compact series - lighting

Looking forward to suggestions comments

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice tank, seems like you're doing well~


----------



## MondoBongo (Jul 21, 2013)

that's an awesome looking tank!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## wgreenbay (Jan 13, 2012)

Love it! Looks condensed but at the same time, not too overcrowded with plants.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rajeev (Jul 16, 2013)

My current PL lighting has 24 watts single tube and i want to increase it to 36 watts. my lfs tells me that the ballast will not support it.

Can the ballast itself be changed to support 36 watts ?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, if you can change the ballast, but the ballast for 36watts maybe larger and might not fit into the casing


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

That is gorgeous! Especially considering it's your first one. You should have seen my first one. Or any of mine, really, lol. You have a good eye.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Very impressive setup you got going there!!!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

wow.... thats pretty.. when i did my first tank i didnt know how to get plants out of the pot... hahahaha. that looks much prettier than mine... :] nice job


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

I love it! When you trim that Cabomba red & green let me know. I want some bro!


----------



## laurenjane (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice!! Love the hanging light over the top.


----------



## Rajeev (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks all for the compliments, it help boost your confidence levels.


----------



## IDaCookieMonsta (Jul 21, 2013)

Love the tank, and that assassin snail haha, great job!!


----------



## ziyaadb (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your tank Bru


----------



## MurphyC (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice but overstocked


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

Great job for your first tank! I'm carefully putting together what I'll need for mine, and I hope it comes out looking as nice as yours  Love the huge variety of plants! I won't be keeping as many fish, but an Oto is tempting.


----------

